# RAW Meshomasic SF Wed. 8/12



## MR. evil (Aug 10, 2009)

Going to hit Mesh after work on Wed. Looking to get rolling around 5:00 or 5:30 seeing how we have less daylight. We will ride Mesh as long as Paul can make this ride and lead. If Paul cannot make this ride we will just ride Case Mt. out of Line street instead.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2009)

I would like too, but I think it's too far away, especially to make that start time...


----------



## Trev (Aug 10, 2009)

My schedule is pretty clean at this point, for Wednesday. The location is nice too, not too far from home 

Lets see if we have a tour guide and dial in the time....

I should be game provided I have the kids covered for a couple hours, and I shouldn't have an issue w/that.

BTW - rode tonight and the elbow is kewl..  psyched.. not 100% but good enough to ride and not want to cry at every tug or push on the bars.


----------



## Trev (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohh trail reports, pics and movies I am finding about this place... look freaking awesome!


----------



## Paul (Aug 11, 2009)

So far, so good....


----------



## Trev (Aug 11, 2009)

Someone dump a google maps marker for parking spot please...   thanks !

And what are we looking at  5 or 5:30 ?


----------



## Paul (Aug 11, 2009)

Trev said:


> Someone dump a google maps marker for parking spot please...   thanks !
> 
> And what are we looking at  5 or 5:30 ?



Suggested spot

this is in the "heart" of the forest, so there's a lot of dirt fireroad and stuff. If that's a problem I can try to find something more asphalt friendly.


I'm right down the road, so I'll defer the time question.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2009)

I can make 5 or 5:30, what works for you guys?

I think one of my co-workers will be joining us


----------



## Trev (Aug 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I can make 5 or 5:30, what works for you guys?
> 
> I think one of my co-workers will be joining us



*5:30 good then ?*

Might be there a couple minutes earlier(5:15ish).. but 5:30 is solid for me..  and I am expecting some nasty traffic through the Middletown toward that Portland Bridge area..


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2009)

Trev said:


> *5:30 good then ?*
> 
> Might be there a couple minutes earlier(5:15ish).. but 5:30 is solid for me..  and I am expecting some nasty traffic through the Middletown toward that Portland Bridge area..



How about this, meet time 5:15 to 5:30.

I checked out some of the Mesh bids on YouTube, if it's not too hot I may wear my full face helmet just incase. We should see if 2knees can make this ride.


----------



## Paul (Aug 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> How about this, meet time 5:15 to 5:30.
> 
> I checked out some of the Mesh bids on YouTube, if it's not too hot I may wear my full face helmet just incase. We should see if 2knees can make this ride.



Dude, I honestly have not found any of these...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2009)

WTF!!!!!


Paul = FAIL


----------



## Paul (Aug 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> WTF!!!!!
> 
> 
> Paul = FAIL



Find your own way then, tough-guy...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> Find your own way then, tough-guy...



dag nabit Plantucky I ain't reprogramming a VCR......We lost man, we F'g super lost


----------



## Paul (Aug 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> dag nabit Plantucky I ain't reprogramming a VCR......We lost man, we F'g super lost



Hell... almost got lost in there on Saturday. Big place....


----------



## Trev (Aug 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> Dude, I honestly have not found any of these...



http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=meshomasic&search_type=&aq=f

Umm..  yea..  See ya tomorrow..


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> Hell... almost got lost in there on Saturday. Big place....



From one of your posts this weekend it sounded like you found some of this stuff. Please tell me you found some sweet gnarly single track


----------



## Paul (Aug 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> From one of your posts this weekend it sounded like you found some of this stuff. Please tell me you found some sweet gnarly single track



Gnarly ST is everywhere, the bridges and man-made stunts are fairly well hidden, and deep down the trails. We've got about 2 hours of daylight, we'll do what we can.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2009)

just checked out a map of this place on CF, is freakin huge!!!!!!

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=18


edit: Paul you are one lucky bastard


----------



## Trev (Aug 12, 2009)

Watching radar..  still looking good.. course..  we have a bit to go here 

I am good with light rain btw..  not sure what you folks are thinking..

Hoping it stays dry


----------



## Paul (Aug 12, 2009)

Rain never killed anyone (sorta)

On Sat things were still pretty slick all over, so I don't think it'll matter much.

You guys good on the meet spot, or would you rather meet at an entrance?
The funny thing about the Mesh is that the size of it is really deceptive, it's easy to think you missed something because it feels like you're driving forever....


----------



## Trev (Aug 12, 2009)

Paul said:


> Rain never killed anyone (sorta)
> 
> On Sat things were still pretty slick all over, so I don't think it'll matter much.
> 
> ...




Well, those are roads right? lol.. are they all dirt..  those last few .. or..??

They have signs.. like.. right ? ? 

Google maps shows it as easy to get to as anywhere else in the country..

*Over the Portland Bridge, go straight till it ends..7 miles later..  (slight jog at the rose hill road)
*


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2009)

I am fine riding in the rain. If we get any signifigant amount of rain we should then think about moving this ride to Case. Case drains very well, and everyone already rides there in the rain anyway.

But for now things should be good to ride Mesh.


----------



## Trev (Aug 12, 2009)

headed out.. see ya there.


----------

